# SMTP settings for sendblaster



## wolfpak09 (Sep 17, 2009)

I recently upgraded from a free service to pro edition and i am having problems with the SMTP setting.

i first used the gmail SMTP settings as i have an account with them and that works fine but they have a limit on how many relays i can send, so i decide to purchase email hosting on lunarpages.com which they provide more relays than gmail which i need but everytime i use my server limu.lunarmania.com and the port is 465 for outgoing SMTP settings i can't establish a connection.
i have asked support from lunarpages but its still not working, my pop3 server can connect but my SMTP server can't and i dont know why.

If anybody has any ideas please you're more than welcome.


----------



## vdpchecker (Sep 9, 2012)

Try UltraMailer instead, it's easily to use and work perfectly with any SMTP provider. See how to config SMTP to send email with UltraMailer here :
How to config SMTP to send email out


----------

